# What do you do for legs?



## Curt James (Jun 21, 2015)

What's your routine consist of? Do you do a separate workout for hamstrings or do you work quads, calves, and hamstrings on the same day?

Do you favor squats over leg press or do both? 

How are your knees?

My knees are fine, but the most I've ever squatted was 270. Nothing to brag about, but I was happy as hell.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnaml24bBbs

What's _your _PR?

Does it match this guy's? ;-)


----------



## fufu (Jun 21, 2015)

Curt James said:


> What's your routine consist of? Do you do a separate workout for hamstrings or do you work quads, calves, and hamstrings on the same day?
> 
> *Lower 1: Front squats + RDL's + accessory work (calves, spinal stability)
> Lower 2: Deadlifts + Bulgarian squats + accessory work (calves, spinal stability*
> ...



Reply in bold above.


----------



## mac10chap (Jun 22, 2015)

Curt James said:


> What's your routine consist of? Do you do a separate workout for hamstrings or do you work quads, calves, and hamstrings on the same day?
> 
> *Seated Hamstring Curls, Seated Leg Curls, Seated Calf Raises, Standing Calf Raises, Hack Squats, Leg Press, Dumb Bell Weighted Lunges, Then finish it off with High Incline Treadmill at 3mph.* *I sandwich it all in to day days workout, but typically walk out of the gym resembling a new born baby deer.*
> 
> ...



*Nope.*


----------



## rutman (Jun 24, 2015)

Spilt up quads and hams....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Umer91 (Jun 27, 2015)

Play basketball, try to make my fitbit read 20k steps = 10miles

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## stockpott01 (Jul 11, 2015)

Legs are a huge muscle group and must be warmed up hot feeling full n very tight... Then I train them squats hack squats leg pres lunges finally calves... My warm up quad extensions ham string curls 6 sets of 10-12 increasing n decreasing


----------



## stockpott01 (Jul 13, 2015)

4 sets 15 quad extension 90 120 145 190 <br />
<br />
5 sets 10 machine squat 135 135 270 270 540 that's back against cusion<br />
<br />
Facing machine ass to ankles 4 sets 12<br />
All 270<br />
<br />
4 sets 15 ham string curls seated<br />
110 150 150 150<br />
<br />
Stiff legged deads in the trap bar<br />
4 sets 10 215<br />
<br />
Deads in the trap bar 4 sets 10<br />
135 225 225 225<br />
<br />
Seated calf raises 4 sets 15<br />
 45 45 90 90<br />
Standing calf raises i n squat machine<br />
5 sets 15 135 135 225 275 225 <br />
 Limped out of gym
This is kind of the standard


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 22, 2015)

i dont want a thick legs like that!


----------



## Tank12 (Dec 29, 2015)

Lots of volume.  Heavy Squats.  15-20 rep leg press sets.  Hamstring dominant days.  Calves 3x week.


----------



## Steeldoctor50 (Jan 10, 2016)

I agree lots of volume and heavy but especially on squats don't let weight ruin form. A big movement like squats form should always be key before going really heavy.


----------

